# Au Sable river conditions



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, the rivers running at about 910 cfs, which is slow for that river. It's at just below 9ft., but the two pluses are: 1. They had a surge or two of water earlier in the week, and 2. the water temp has climbed about 1/2-3/4 dgrees celsius, which is probably a couple degrees fahrenheit, and as we all know a 1/2 degree makes a difference with steelhead, so, while the numbers probably didn't change much, the slight warming of the water should get them a little more active, I'll be up Saturday, good luck to all of you steelheaders. The temps supposed to get all the way up to 49 degrees next wendsday, but then plummet the following day(which is pay day for me! ), so while us steelheaders are happy, the ice fisherman are p!ssed!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

but the day that the temps may get to 50, weds., there will be rain and there maybe up to 3/4 or an inch of rain weds into thurs. combine that with the little bit of snow we had, which gets the ground a bit more saturated, which allows more water to run-off, the rives may rise! lets all hope for rain, a few days of great "soft" water fishing, than a nice cold spell so we can get back on the ice.


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

Why wait?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Man those are some beautiful steelhead I would get one of those mounted !!


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

hey mikey.. Im heading out there in the morning should be good. How long did you go out for?

sideshow


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

A_S, 
The formula is Cx1.8+32=F

Looks like a fresh run


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nice Fish kienbaumer


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

i fished for about 3 hours joe....i lost another.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Those off the pier? It's the only place up there I know of that's iced over like that.


----------

